# New Breguet Model Marine 5817



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

I really like this, but I'd be too scared to wear it in a 'sporty' environment, way to expensive!!!










Case: in steel with fluted caseband. Rounded horns welded to the case, with screw-pins to secure the strap. Engine-turned caseback with sapphire crystal. Screwlocked crown. Water-resistant to 100m.

Dial: in engine -turned and silvered 18K gold,

individually numbered and signed BREGUET. Chapter - ring with Roman hours and luminous points. Centreseconds. Large date at 6 oâ€™clock. Facetted, open -tipped BREGUET hands in 18K gold, with applied luminous material.

Movement: automatic, 111⁄2-ligne, 35-jewel, Cal. 517GG, numbered and signed Breguet. 65 -hour power reserve. Engine-turned 18K gold rotor. Straight -line lever escapement. Monometallic, 4Hz balance -wheel. Adjusted in five positions.

Also available in 18K yellow gold.

Pic and blurb courtesy of Europastar.com


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice indeed. I am one of a few who isn't scared by Roman numerals.

Which edition of ES is it in? Or have I not read mine properly?


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Nice indeed. I am one of a few who isn't scared by Roman numerals.
> 
> Which edition of ES is it in? Or have I not read mine properly?
> 
> ...


I got the info on the ES website.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Padraig said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Nice indeed. I am one of a few who isn't scared by Roman numerals.
> ...


Yep - looks to be same edition. I'll have another look


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Not nice







Not many watches I don't like but that looks like a dress watch on a cheap rubber strap







In fact that's what it is.Give a dress watch a small amount of water resistance stick it on rubber call it something to do with the sea and charge loads more than a standard model























And no diamonds or battery in it


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Oh and I dont like Breguet hands either







there I said it


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Sorry but...

It's gorgeous. I like it, I want one























I know I can't afford one though, I don't even have to look for or ask the price.









Rubber strap!!! Who cares - it's a Breguet!


----------

